

Monday: Paramount to release thousands of film clips on Facebook - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/03/09/paramount-facebook.html

======
aston
It's the video version of bite-sized Snickers bars. There's no way this won't
be popular. There's also no way they're going to be able to see any direct
revenue from the project.

Pretty good marketing idea, though.

